
Ask HN: My code was executed during Sunday's murders and I feel uncomfortable - confused0x0
I am certain that library&#x2F;runtime code that I wrote was, in some manner, executed at the massacre in the nightclub last Sunday. It is a strange feeling. It wasn&#x27;t anything life critical and I don&#x27;t feel guilty... just connected.<p>Does anyone else have similar experiences?<p>Edit: I guess I have also found some solace in the fact that the code did not fail.
======
internaut
We all feel strange sometimes.

After all we're hairless apes spinning at ungodly speed around a nuclear
explosion. The whole thing is a bit strange.

[https://buildingapoem.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/existentia...](https://buildingapoem.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/existential-
dread.jpg)

